# יזיז



## airelibre

I can't find this word in the dictionary. Any help?​


----------



## tFighterPilot

To say it plainly, "fuck buddy"


----------



## ystab

A.k.a friend with benefits


----------



## airelibre

Oh right! Do you know how this word came about/words related to it? Also, is it offensive in Hebrew, like fuck-buddy or is it more on the terms of friend with benefits?


----------



## ystab

Origin: ידיד + ז**ן = יזיז. I think in between.


----------



## airelibre

Seems right, so does that make it offensive or is the connection to ז**ן lost?


----------



## GeriReshef

I think it is not offensive, and has a neutral connotation (same as זין).


----------



## airelibre

I'm a bit confused now. I thought זיין was offensive, eg לך תזדיין. But it also means weapon or penis or the letter z but I would still have thought that it would have a vulgar element even when used in these meanings. In English bitch means a female dog but anybody who is not a kennel owner would avoid that word even when talking about a girl dog.
So, if יזיז is related to זיין, I would have thought that it wouldn't have a neutral connotation. What am I not understanding correctly?


----------



## GeriReshef

As far as I know, "fuck you" is suposed to be very offensive in English though one might wonder what is so bad in wishing another person to have sex and though many men would say "I want to fuck.."..

In Hebrew slang- men would treat their pennis as זין, or would use words like זיינתי אותה or הזדיינו etc.
Still - לך תזדיין is consider to be very offensive, and in the same manner aggresive phrases as  אני אזיין אותך or שם עליך זין or לא בזין שלי etc.


----------



## ystab

Let's put it this way, it won't get beeped on TV.


----------



## airelibre

GeriReshef said:


> In Hebrew slang- men would treat their pennis as זין, or would use words like זיינתי אותה or הזדיינו etc.
> Still - לך תזדיין is consider to be very offensive, and in the same manner aggresive phrases as  אני אזיין אותך or שם עליך זין or לא בזין שלי etc.



But phrases like these would get beeped?

This has made me wonder: swearwords only really cause an emotional response for native speakers of a language, (and perhaps long-time fluent secondary speakers), and since the majority of native speakers of Hebrew have only come about in the last century, perhaps swearwords are less stigmatised and are consequently less offensive in Hebrew at the moment. 
That is: 
1st generation olim: aware of swearwords but not offended so dont discourage use in their children
2nd generation (children of 1st): swearwords not discouraged so there is less stigma associated with them

Also, there are not many Hebrew-based swearwords since a lot of the language comes from the bible, where that kind of language is rare, so a lot of swearwords are borrowed from Arabic, Russian, English etc., meaning they will be less emotionally provocative. 

Would you agree that Hebrew is less offensive in terms of swearwords, on the whole? How much language would actually get bleeped out on tv? compared to for example English or Russian, which has an abundance of vulgar language.


----------



## Tararam

Hard to say, bleeping isn't used in Israel.
Maybe that's one of the reasons why slightly vulgar language is considered "Israeli" and not obscene. 
Do not get the impression you can just walk the streets of Israel shouting חרא/בן זונה/שרמוטה/כוס אמא שלך/זין , and be showered with smiling faces and laughter. 
These terms are frowned upon, do not be mistaken, but in closed circles we use them. Just as they are used in English/Russian/Arabic.
These words are in fact discouraged and stigmatized. they are avoided on TV and in most conversations, unless they are necessary for getting a "Tzabar" point across .


----------



## ystab

On national television, most probably. Cable TV - I'm not so sure.

For me, לך תזדיין is more like _screw you_, which is a bit subtler than _go fuck yourself._

I think Israelis, and therefore most Hebrew speakers, are less sensitive to swearwords. Maybe it's because many swearwords are borrowed, maybe it's because Hebrew as a spoken language is rather young, maybe it's because Israelis talk and act straight-forward or I don't know why. That's an interesting research topic.

By the way, it is relevant even for MKs. There was an article not a while ago, that tried to show how the language register, and level in general, of the representatives has deteriorated over the years.


----------

